# Samsung USB cable



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Perhaps it's just me, but does anyone else have this issue - the Charge only lets you use debugging or USB storage connection modes while connected with the actual Samsung cable that came with it in the box. I have tried three other USB cables, one LG, one Motorola, and one Rocketfish, and none of them will allow it to do anything but charge the phone. Is there a way around that?

edit: I should also note that it charges VERY slowly when using any non-Samsung cable.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

I personally haven't had any trouble using a standard a-b usb cable, but I will test a few more after work just to be sure.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm curious, where did you get it / what brand is it? Like I said, debugging and storage mode don't work for me unless I use the actual Samsung cable and it's ****ing annoying. :|


----------



## byrnsey88 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah have tried many others cables too. Motorola, LG, random no name brand. None work for data except the one in the box.


----------



## BrianTX (Jun 17, 2011)

My droid x cable works just fine, I broke my sammy cable in the first week and have been using my moto cable for several weeks now.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess i just got lucky because i tried my og droid cable and it didn't work. But i do have a no name cable that does work.

I am going to try and find some pinout info to see why some cables won't work

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll see if I can pick up a cheap extra Samsung cable or two on ebay and split them up to see what's different. CraigL, if you get a chance to do that, the info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok, so I had some more time today to mess with it and was able to use pretty much any a-b cable I have to flash via ODIN (OG Droid cable being one of them).

After I successfully made several flashes with ODIN, I went back to investigating the USB Debugging issues, and low and behold, it was working. Im not sure what changed but I sent a few ADB commands on several non-samsung cables with no problems.

Originally I was thinking maybe there was a jumper or something in the authentic samsung cable to tell the device if it was official or not, but now Im not sure.

Are you on a stock rom or something different?


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope, Gummy Charged 1.8.5. It wouldn't work for me or my brother who has stock, with anything but a Sammy cable. Now I'm very confused. xD


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

My Droid X cable works fine too. Before I flashed a custom ROM however I had problems with my phone unmounting the SD card when I plugged it into AC power.


----------

